# Heat Press FB Jerseys and Transfer Express #'s problem



## dneubaue (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a new Hotronix 16X20 Auto Open Clam Heat Press with Digital readout. We did several Spring Football League teams with Vinyl numbers and have no problems. We did several teams with Transfer Express numbers. About 25 percent of the ones we did with Transfer Express numbers are peeling in patches. I spoke to Transfer Express and they said to not use a teflon pad and that is what is causing the problem ( uneven pressure ). Has anyone had this problem and been able to solve it? How can we get Names and numbers put on at the same time if we don't use the teflon pads? 

We may get to do a Fall Football League with even more teams. I sure don't want 100's of Jerseys coming back. 

Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Ace Transfer Company, Inc. and never have problems. I had some issues with the transfer express product not holding up and they had a non caring attitude too. .... JB


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We do a lot of transfer express numbers, mostly 6 inch and 8 inch. We have had very good luck with them. We are using a Phoenix Phire 16 X 16 inch press. We did not find the plastisol from Transfer Express to be very heat sensitive, we use anywhere from 340 degrees to 355 degrees with good success. No matter what temperature you use, the bottom platten has to be preheated. Minimum of 60 seconds before you start pressing.

If you use the teflon pillow inserts, they must be preheated also. Preheating of the garment is also required to remove as much moisture as possible. We do 2 or 3 6 to 8 second presses to dry out the substrate.

TE plastisol transfers are sensitive to pressure. Too high and the plastisol seems to almost bleed down into the weave of the garment (we don't use plastisol transfers on mesh or open weave). Too little and you get adhesion problems.

Cut vinyl, especially items like ThermoGrip and GorillaGrio II are much more forgiving of treansfer temperature and pressure. For a big order on football jerseys, I would usually recommend ThermoGrip or GorillaGrip to the customer because they tend to be a little more durable. Plastisol should work OK if you can optimize your pressure and get everything hot before you start. Remember, you're trying to set-up the ink and this is totally tem,perature dependent. Putting it against a cold bottom platen or cold pillow will make it take longer in the press to reach the gel point.
Jim


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I had issues with the numbers and names from Transfer Express not coming off the paper and was told it was the jersey material or the heat.

I checked everything and it was just as they said it should be.

I went back to doing the vinyl for the names and numbers because it held up better and pressed the first time.

I do use transfer express for my large orders and have never had any problems or issues with the transfers or their service.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I haven't had any issues with full size transfers from TX - as far as application . . 
their cap transfers are an issue and the customer service stinks and it's taking since LAST OCT 2007 to get a credit from them 

does anyone have a Sale Rep that has some smarts about their transfer business -- please pass it on . . cuz seems, I end up with someone that don't know how to return phone calls and only has to say . . . ah huh and yes . . . they don't or can't really explain any issues that might arise . . 

*screaming*~ . .UGH*~


Diane ;o]


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Everything I've gotten from Transfer Express has peeled after the fact. I tend to make a extra garment from a run to test here with my laundry to see how things hold up. Transfer express items start to peel off after three or so washes. Not good.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Everything I've gotten from Transfer Express has peeled after the fact. I tend to make a extra garment from a run to test here with my laundry to see how things hold up. Transfer express items start to peel off after three or so washes. Not good.


I was wondering if you have checked to make sure your heat press is heating properly. I know,I have had some issues too, but everything peeling leads me to think there could be another issue. .... JB


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

I never had any problem with Transfer Express products.

If you are using the Bottom Platen Pillow, It will need to heat up as well to the corresponding temperature indicated by the vendor.

I do 10 degrees warmer and 6 extra seconds than the requirement.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've had no problems with Transfer Express on shirts -- I've used their stock numbers, Easy Prints, and Easy Prints Plus many times. I've not used a teflon pillow, but I have used a mouse pad. Actually, I don't even heat the bottom platen.

I did test some of their transfers on caps yesterday, and am having a problem with those. These are transfers I have used on shirts, so because the transfers are adhering in some places, and not others, I tend to think that I either don't have the pressure right or I don't have the cap placed quite properly.

I'm sure this is beyond frustrating for you. I think if I were in your shoes, I would call Ace Transfer Company and ask them to send some samples to test out.


----------



## providerex (Aug 27, 2008)

you have to heat the bottom platen.
if you don't the bottom can suck as much as 20 degrees and that will cause you all sorts of adhesion problems due to you not being at the set temp.. 
turn the machine on. set the temp, close it for 30 seconds, repeat 3 times to get it fully heated.
also don't forget to heat the shirt or what ever you are working on to make sure there is no moisture in there.
even storing your shirts in a cold room can produce moisture in the fabric.


PS. I am far fro ma pro. these are just the things I have come to read and learn. but it is good points...


----------

